

Texas strikes down law requiring threaders to get 750 hours of training - aaronchall
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2015/07/texas_supreme_court_strikes_down_eyebrow_threading_regulations_return_to.html

======
aaronchall
"... courts are ridiculously unqualified to decide whether economic
regulations are “reasonable” or “unnecessary.” When legislatures pass health
and safety laws, they usually do so after extensive hearings and fact-
findings. Members of the public and the targeted profession can petition for
stricter or laxer regulations. If, in practice, the regulation is too
burdensome or lenient, the state can adjust it. That is called legislating,
and it is generally considered a job for the legislature."

And yet the legislature wants to require 750 hours of beautician training for
people who roll thread over skin. Appears to be a huge and disproportionate
burden to me, and one that the legislature didn't fully consider. Seems like
we usually like it when legislatures are overruled by courts.

